# Fri 4/1 twighlight at the Cook



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm sticking fishing trips under serious assault today...with a cool the heals twighlight session at the Cook later today. All takers welcome, 10 knot seabreezes to ice a 35 degree day. Fish through until bad light interupts play, unless I lose my middle stump somehow by surprise :shock:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Great idea Poddy... I'd join you, but I don't like the chances of fighting the traffic after work to pick up my yak and then travel from east to west. Good luck though! I'm sure there'll be a nice sized flattie in it for you.


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll be in Poddy. Check your PM's.

Age


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Good luck Rob, Im out for the twilight session as i have just done the morning session on the Werribee river.


----------

